# Watching videos on ABC . COM



## docmama28 (Mar 6, 2010)

This may be a stupid question, but why can't I watch any videos on ABC.com on my fire the way that I can on my desktop computer?  Also, why can I watch some of the video content on Bravotv.com and not 
others?    Thanks in advance.


----------



## Kelvweb (Nov 18, 2011)

I was just able to watch the latest Revenge episode on my Fire through abc.com.  The picture got wonky at times, though.

I do know that abc.com is in some sort of fued w/ Google.  That's why abc.com won't work on my Sony Google TV.  Maybe abc isn't friendly with Amazon either?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

While the Fire does show Flash content, I've discovered that it is not perfectly compatible.  Some videos show differently on my Fire than on my PC.

Can you post the link to one of the videos on BravoTv that you couldn't get to work?

Betsy


----------



## docmama28 (Mar 6, 2010)

I was trying to watch Revenge on my Kindle; it tried to load the video, but it never played. On the Bravotv website, I couldn't get "Last Chance Kitchen" from Top Chef to play:

http://www.bravotv.com/top-chef/season-9/last-chance-kitchen

Is there something I need to change in my settings?


----------



## docmama28 (Mar 6, 2010)

Ok , just cleared my cache, and I got the Top Chef video to play.  Now I'm trying Revenge, the video has been 'loading" for 5 minutes.  I'll keep you posted!


----------



## docmama28 (Mar 6, 2010)

Still loading after 15 minutes!


----------



## docmama28 (Mar 6, 2010)

I give up!!!


----------



## docmama28 (Mar 6, 2010)

So, is anyone else having problems viewing videos on abc.com or any other sites?  Is it time for me to contact CS?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Docmama--

I'm trying the Revenge now.  One thing, Thursday being the day after the episode aired, it might have been very busy (assuming you were trying to watch the most recent?).

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

It's playing fine for me this morning, Docmama.  Try it again.  It may have been a site issue not a device issue.  If you still have trouble, try clearing your cache and try again.

Betsy


----------



## docmama28 (Mar 6, 2010)

Thanks Betsy.  I was finally able to watch it today after clearing the cache (once again).  When I gave up yesterday, I signed up for the free 2 weeks of Hulu+, and I love the quality of the video.  The quality of playback on ABC.com through Silk is very inferior;  the picture jumps and the sound quality is nowhere near what I'm seeing on Hulu.  I will enjoy these 2 free weeks.  I will be hard to cancel when they're over!
Again, thank you for all your help.


----------



## docmama28 (Mar 6, 2010)

DreamWeaver said:


> When you sign up for the two free weeks of Hulu Plus, do they ask for credit card information?


Yes, unfortunately they do, but you can cancel at any time without any additonal charges. I put the day I need to cancel into my calendar!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

docmama28 said:


> Thanks Betsy. I was finally able to watch it today after clearing the cache (once again). When I gave up yesterday, I signed up for the free 2 weeks of Hulu+, and I love the quality of the video. The quality of playback on ABC.com through Silk is very inferior; the picture jumps and the sound quality is nowhere near what I'm seeing on Hulu. I will enjoy these 2 free weeks. I will be hard to cancel when they're over!
> Again, thank you for all your help.


I'm hoping that they come up with an ABC app as they have for the iPad.....

Betsy


----------



## sherrymyra (Nov 24, 2011)

I had the same problem with news videos.  Jumpy and the voice was not anywhere near the mouth.  Hulu and Youtube work great though.  I got 1 week of Hulu+ free.  I will keep it.  I plan on using it in the kitchen while cooking.


----------



## talleylynn (Apr 24, 2009)

Two questions:

first, how do you clean out the cache?

second, my husband has been trying to watch a show through CBS.com and a few minutes into the show, the fire goes to sleep just as if he had layed it down and wasn't using it. Does anyone know how to prevent it from going to sleep?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

talleylynn said:


> Two questions:
> 
> first, how do you clean out the cache?


From the web browser, tap on the menu button (2d one from the right). Then, tap on "Settings." Scroll down the page. "Clear cache" will be one of the options.



> second, my husband has been trying to watch a show through CBS.com and a few minutes into the show, the fire goes to sleep just as if he had layed it down and wasn't using it. Does anyone know how to prevent it from going to sleep?


Are you sure he isn't actually touching the power button on the side? I've not had it go to sleep on me while watching something...though I haven't watched anything on CBS.

Betsy


----------



## talleylynn (Apr 24, 2009)

Are you sure he isn't actually touching the power button on the side? I've not had it go to sleep on me while watching something...though I haven't watched anything on CBS.

Betsy
[/quote]

No chance he is hitting the power button. This is happening while it is sitting on the shelf on the treadmill and laying on the table during lunch. He's had the same thing happen with TNT.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Is it possible he's changed the screen timeout setting?  It would be in the settings menu (the gear at the upper right) under 'display'.

Though one would think that if a movie is running that would be over-ridden anyway. . . .


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

talleylynn said:


> No chance he is hitting the power button. This is happening while it is sitting on the shelf on the treadmill and laying on the table during lunch. He's had the same thing happen with TNT.


Just wanted to be sure 

Based on my experience using another site, not for videos but it requires a WiFi link, if the network connection times out, the device will go to sleep. Perhaps this is what is happening. Especially with online tv shows episodes, bandwith issues can cause this.

Betsy


----------

